# Lookout for Irma...



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2017)

It's supposed to have winds of 150 mph as it passes north of the Virgin Islands, and is aimed for key west. Following that path it doesn't seem likely to miss a mainland somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes, another worry.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2017)

God forbid it should gain strength over the gulf and hit the Texas coast...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2017)

At this moment it's around 184 mph average with gusts to 215. One track shows it moving directly through the Caribbean and when north of Cuba still with 144 mph average. It's category 5 now


----------



## Ray (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh "goodie!" Potentially our first opportunity to deal with a hurricane since moving to the coast.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> At this moment it's around 184 mph average with gusts to 215. One track shows it moving directly through the Caribbean and when north of Cuba still with 144 mph average. It's category 5 now



Yeah, it is a scary looking storm that could intensify even more, breaking records if it does. Currently at 185 mph with a central pressure of 926 mb. Folks in the Bahamas, Cuba and even Florida must be scrambling right now. They are comparing it to Donna (1960), one of the most costly storms in Florida's history.


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2017)

I feel bad for floridians, really hope it stays away from texas


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2017)

One of my cousins is nurse in Miami area, she has a bunch of things packed already and would be gone except she's scheduled to work. She says 'Not sure a job is worth enduring a category 5 or 4 storm.....'
And on its heels is another hurricane which is forecast to do the coastal swing and head north


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 5, 2017)

Getting that second storm right after would be really annoying

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 6, 2017)

Man, if I lived in south Florida, anywhere there, I'd be out the door for a trip to the mountains. This storm is no joke.


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 6, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Man, if I lived in south Florida, anywhere there, I'd be out the door for a trip to the mountains. This storm is no joke.


Yeah, and I'm the idiot driving south haha

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 8, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> Yeah, and I'm the idiot driving south haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Stay safe! What coast are you on? Looks like Naples and Ft. Myers are going to get the worst of it on the mainland and the Keys, especially Marathon and northward, will get the full brunt.


----------



## Hien (Sep 9, 2017)

I remember many years ago I read an article on Time magazine about how a butterfly flapping its wings in South America could start a series of events that eventually create a hurricane somewhere else on the globe

could we use the technology to save us from disasters like hurricane Harvey, Irma..?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCvG463pVpM

or 

was it already used secretly and widely , and it backfired on us ?

More important, how do we know who using it? who has a saying in it ? for what purpose? and who benefit in it the most? should it be regulated and more transparent so that the ones who hold the most power and the most wealth can not stealthily use it against the rest of us , common Americans ?


----------



## Secundino (Sep 9, 2017)

According to wiki it already backfired at us-american tax payers: $250 million. 

We don't need hurricanes. All hurricanes can do, we can do already by ourselves. (it's a quote...)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 11, 2017)

SFLguy, how did you do in the storm - hopefully not that bad...


----------

